# RO mirrors



## cybernet2u (Feb 18, 2013)

I tried to download FreeBSD from a Romanian mirror and I had the surprise to notice that is not working. Ok, then I followed the instructions and tried to report the problem to hostmaster !@# ro.FreeBSD.org just like it says on mirror page and then I got a message from gmail that my mail couldn't be delivered 

Technical details of temporary failure:

```
DNS Error: Timeout while contacting DNS servers
```

So what happened with Romanian support? :x

This is the page where I found this links: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors-ftp.html


----------

